# Can't Root 2012 Nexus 7 after 4.3 update.



## Dbl_Tap (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not a noob so I'm a little frustrated here. Updated to 4.3 and even used the chainfire SU update file he had to flash in recovery to re-root. After re-boot SU says it couldn't update the binaries.

Tried updating the SU app itself from Play. No joy.

Tired re-flashing still woulnd't.

Then tried WugFresh's RootToolKit 1.64 with updated everything. Everything ran ok but still no joy.

Thought maybe I had a bad download of 4.3 so I used RootToolKit to go completely back to stock unrooted 4.3 then went through the root process 4 times using RootToolKit and same result.

Then even tried unlocking the bootloader, even though it was already unlocked, and then tried rooting with RootToolKit and flashing chainfire's updated zip. Still can't update SU so nothing runs with root.

Any ideas?


----------



## BlueXtreme (Dec 27, 2011)

I had this same problem. When you flash the SU zip in recovery and then reboot it says it will re-flash recovery again and if you want to fix it. You have to hit the no button. That is what I had to do in order to root 4.3

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## cabraswell (Jun 13, 2011)

I had to use the file found in this post to flash in recovery. The older file didn't do the trick for me either. Just what I found to work.


----------



## Dbl_Tap (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you cabraswell! The first file in that link worked. The 2nd one that seemed like the more appropriate file wouldn't get past the md5 check. I am rooted again.


----------



## cabraswell (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy to help and I'm glad it got you rooted again. I'm not sure what I'd do without root...


----------

